# Hiawatha arrow bezal remakes



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2020)

Along time ago I restored a mens arrow. The bezal was damaged (aluminum tabs broke)...So I made a mold of the original out of steel.. being bored, I recently decided to stamp out a few see how they look.. got the center to open up.. looks like everything is fine but the tabs that fit the tank is next to be shaped and finish work.  I have the original so I'll check it. I'm doing these slowly to get them right and  they are aluminum.


----------



## TRM (Feb 12, 2020)

Interesting. I've been working on the same idea. Are you a machinist?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2020)

No... just a bike junky who was desperate to finish the bike .. lol


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 19, 2020)

Shout out to Mark...he was kind enough to sell me a bezel for my project. Funky fiberglass repop tank...now the fun begins. 
Thank goodness for fellow junkies ;<)


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you...Wow I was worried about the fit but it looks great... 


Mybluevw said:


> Shout out to Mark...he was kind enough to sell me a bezel for my project. Funky fiberglass repop tank...now the fun begins.
> Thank goodness for fellow junkies ;<)View attachment 1142552


----------

